
The Filthy Hypocrisy of America’s “Clean” China-Free Internet - nibepins
https://theintercept.com/2020/08/06/the-filthy-hypocrisy-of-americas-clean-china-free-internet/
======
nibepins
"The Trump administration wants to keep other countries from weaponizing
technology the way the U.S. and its allies already have."

